# Durchsetzungsfähigkeit



## Leona56

Wie kann man Durchsetzungsfähigkeit auf spanisch übersetzen


----------



## Alemanita

Leona56 said:


> Wie kann man Durchsetzungsfähigkeit auf spanisch übersetzen*?*



Hallo Leona,

auf spanisch kann man sagen: la capacidad de imponerse.

Willkommen im Forum.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Yo retocaría ligeramente: capacidad de imposición.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¡Hola! Me gusta más la respuesta de Alemanita, ya que "imponerse" refleja de manera inequívoca al alemán "sich durchsetzen", mientras que "imposición" deja abierta la interpretación a un uso transitivo (=aufzwingen). ¡Saludos!


----------



## ceiu

He encontrado la palabra "imponibilidad" buscando "Durchsetzungsvermögen" en un diccionario, pero no me suena mucho. El DRAE no me da ningún resultado.


----------



## Geviert

Doktor Faustus said:


> ¡Hola! Me gusta más la respuesta de Alemanita, ya que "imponerse" refleja de manera inequívoca al alemán "sich durchsetzen", mientras que "imposición" deja abierta la interpretación a un uso transitivo (=aufzwingen). ¡Saludos!



ìSaludos Doktor!

el problema de "imponerse" es que le da un carácter de verboide imperfectivo, tipíco de los infinitivos simples, mientras la forma alemana _Durchsetzung _tiene una desinencia perfectiva *-ung*  (mit dem Verb verbundene Sach- und Gegenstandsbezeichnungen: Rechnung, Steuerung). El intento de Ceiu no está nada mal, pero creo imponibilidad se usa especialmente en el derecho tributario o fiscal.

Sería bueno que Leona explique el debido contexto de ese término.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Muy ciertas tus apreciaciones, Geviert; ahora bien, entre una traducción que preserve la morfología de un término, y otra que preserve su semántica, creo que la opción es clara, al menos para mí ;-) ¡Saludos!


----------



## Geviert

Doktor Faustus said:


> Muy ciertas tus apreciaciones, Geviert; ahora bien, entre una traducción que preserve la morfología de un término, y otra que preserve su semántica, creo que la opción es clara, al menos para mí ;-) ¡Saludos!



Estoy de acuerdo. claro que si es posible un equilibrio (sin equilibrismos) entre los dos aspectos, mejor. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Leona56

Muchas gracias, me propusieron también la traducción "asertividad" como la capacidad de defender su punto de vista en el ámbito profesional, diciendo que "imponer" tiene un tenor negativo.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Sí, Leona. Tomá esa traducción, muy específica en ese contexto. La verdad, no se me había venido a la cabeza.


----------



## Geviert

Una pregunta para la posteridad: ¿de cual contexto en particular se habla? Es importante poner el contexto al inicio de la pregunta Leona, recuérdalo la próxima vez. ¡Saludos!


----------

